# Request help and advice for changing ROMs on the TF201



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello I am looking into changing the ROM on my TF201 from TeamEOS to Androwook. It says in the requirements that the TF210 must be updated to the "offciall" JB bootloader, I am unlocked and running TWRP recovery, but how can I tell if i am on the "offcial" JB bootloader ? Im not sure can anyone help me with this  I thank you all :*)


----------



## Voyager2k (Nov 10, 2011)

I think AndroWook has a way to update the bootloader if you need to. Not 100% sure since I don't use stock based ROMs.


----------

